# shooting in high definition



## LatinaRose (Jun 8, 2007)

Any tips from the experts??  Just found out the porn shoot I'm working on this weekend is being shot in HD and I want to be prepared.  Googled for some tips (don't have an airbrush), but is there anything the Specktra goddesses can share??


Thanks lovelies!!


----------



## prplgrapesmakup (Jun 8, 2007)

I have worked in HD so many times, what you want to do is be more meticulous with your work, but still be fast, clean lines, blending well, also make sure your foundation is matched correctly to the actor(s), that has to be the top thing to check for. Check in the natural sunlight, check again in the camera, because you will be able to tell immediately if people's color are off. Don't pack on the foundation either, you want product that is made for film/tv, because you dont want that mask look. Cover blemishes well, blend, blend. Hope that helps.


----------



## tina2579 (Feb 17, 2008)

The Cargo Blu Ray kit is formulated for high def filming. That is what it is made for. I have done work with it on some video and photo stuff lately and it looks great... no bounce back from light, no imperfections on camera... try it out.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tina2579* 

 
_The Cargo Blu Ray kit is formulated for high def filming. That is what it is made for. I have done work with it on some video and photo stuff lately and it looks great... no bounce back from light, no imperfections on camera... try it out._

 
I've been curious about how well this kit works ever since it became available at Sephora, glad to hear it does work for you! Is the foundation really so forgiving that one peachy colored foundation will work for all skintones, or do you still have to apply your regular foundation and apply the Cargo on top?


----------



## tina2579 (Feb 22, 2008)

Powder has worked well by itself, but I have also used it on top of liquid foundation, like a setting powder, and it still works just as well. I really like it and the way it photographs is beautiful. Try it out and let us know what you think!


----------



## athena123 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tina2579* 

 
_Powder has worked well by itself, but I have also used it on top of liquid foundation, like a setting powder, and it still works just as well. I really like it and the way it photographs is beautiful. Try it out and let us know what you think! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've been holding off on buying this until I found enough reviews about how well it works. Think you just helped me talk myself into it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah well, at $59 for the entire kit, I can always give it away if it doesn't work. 

Thanks!


----------



## f!erce (Aug 10, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Cargo Blu Ray kit as well as the MUFE HD line?  If so, any preference?  I have the MUFE powder and have a scene for filming this week.  I am hoping that it is enough to use that along with the foundations I already have in my kit.


----------

